# Zarita



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi everyone. Zarita had her cast off on Thursday. Now her leg is so tight, that it is hard for her to bend it. We are doing pt here at home, and on Wednesday she will go to a regular canine physical therapy place about 1/2 hour from me. Vet wants her to swim. I am disabled and do not wish to bring her upstairs to the tub (I have a walk in shower). She does not like us manipulating her leg at all. It has been since Dec 10 or so since she has put that leg down with weight baring. I really hope she can recover and walk normally again. She had a ACL operation that failed, and now another one.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I do hope it it works this time for her Susan,she has been through such a lot


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Could you get a large plastic tub for her to swim in that would be easier for you?


----------



## xxcass (Jan 7, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing maybe one you could position in the shower bottom itself? Poor little darling I hope it continues to get better each day for you.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ahhhh yes!!!!! I knew I could get some ideas from this great group. That way I could just empty the water into the shower stall. I'm going to wait and see what the gal at the rehab center says about that. Also Z has the trachea and heart problem, and I want to see how she does and for how long she can go. I think they start out very slowly, and the gal said she'd wear a life preserver too. May have to buy one, or use a harness.?


----------



## xxcass (Jan 7, 2013)

Susan my vet suggested Coco swimming in the winter because as you know we have terrible winters here in Canada and she would not be able to go for walks. I mentioned the harness and he said he didnt suggest it because the difference between the harness and the vest is that the vest has flotation where it would not put strain on the rest of her body. He said Petsmart has them relatively cheap and because of her being on the prednisone and not going for walks he was worried about her muscles and suggested strengthening by her swimming. She too has luxating patellas so that he why he suggested it. She absolutely hates the water but have only been able to put her in a few times. Good luck I'm sure you will figure it out for her.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Check out Ebay for the life jackets, too. Sometimes they have great buys. I got mine for $9.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Swimming is the easiest exercise and it is no pressure on joints, and is low cardiac unless you really pump it up. I got my life vest at TJ Maxx cheap last summer, and AMAZON normally has a good deal. Just take it slow with her and slowly build her up.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Tomorrow's the day that Zarita goes to the physical therapist. Hopefully it goes well. She is not happy about her leg being palpated etc, but doesn't try to bite. Just squeals! I'll let you know what the plan is.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Let us know how it goes


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Update. Well the gal was not happy about Zarita swimming as her medical condition is such that Zarita was fairly stressed about the P.T. done before the swimming was supposed to happen. We all (therapist, swimming helper, and me) decided that swimming was out for now. I am somewhat disappointed, but understand their decision. Poor Zarita had 'had it' with the laser and all the stretching, and manipulating. I am to do alot of this at home--4 times a day. PT said she had not seen such tightness of the knee and hock in her practice!!!! She is still hopefull that Z will put that leg down and walk.


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

Come on little Z, you got this! May take some time and patience but she can do it!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Keeping y'all in my prayers


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Another update. Zarita went into the underwater treadmill today, plus all the stretching and massage, and laser. The pt was encouraged, saying she wasn't as 'tight' as yesterday. I'm going to do just one more session with her. I added medicam for pain per the p.t. and the vet went along with it. Now I have to figure out when to give it to her. Just on the days (2 a week) that she goes? or all the time.? I have to make some calls.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Update: Zarita made really good progress in the underwater treadmill today. She had her leg down and walking on it, more than it was up. Much better than on last Thursday. the P.t. said the tightness was about the same, and Zarita still doesn't bare weight on it when she walks/runs. But she IS standing on it now. Slowly, slowly!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Great News!


----------



## xxcass (Jan 7, 2013)

Great news keep up the good work!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

That is great news Susan, any improvement, however small is cause for celebration. Well done Zarita!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Go Zarita!


----------

